
Apple should pull the plug on the iPhone (2007) - QUFB
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apple-should-pull-the-plug-on-the-iphone
======
draw_down
> It's the loyalists who keep promoting this device as if it is going to be
> anything other than another phone in a crowded market.

Fanboys, cult of Apple, blah blah.

